# Printing/ Blowing up JPG



## justinisfilming (Nov 13, 2011)

How big can I print/blow up my JPG photos while still retaining a great quality? I have a Canon T3i and I shoot at Large (5184x3456). I know it's supposed to be RAW but I my card isn't big enough.

Thanks!


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 13, 2011)

At 72 dpi, you can go to 48x72.  This assumes you haven't heavily edited a jpeg, or cropped it much.  It also assumes your focus is pin-sharp, and there's no camera and/or subject movement.

You really can't print directly from RAW files.... you need to convert it to jpeg, bitmap or tiff for most printers to be able to work with it.


----------



## KmH (Nov 13, 2011)

It all depends on the quality if the image. There are no hard and fast rules. Hpw big you wan to print determines what PPI you can use. The bigger a print is, the farther away people stand to look at it.

Raw files cannot be printed. Well Raw files can be printed but they don't look like photographs. 
JPEGs have little editing headroom and start showing artifacts if editing is pushed beyond what they can tolerate. Most humans can't see the difference between aprint made from a JPEG and print made from a TIFF.

One key is to save the file at the highest quality setting. another consideration is software that can up-res the photo.

So what size do you want to print?


----------

